# Singers?



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

I am curios to see what singers/vocalist out of bands or solo artist poeple have a favour for.

Me i enjoy amy lee or corey taylor.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 11, 2009)

Inva Mula
The Diva Dance From the Fift Element was sung by her (listen to it all, it gets real good...), that's all her. No electronics or editing. Yes, I'm serious. She's one of only a few people able to use both sets of vocal cords at the same time (or very close to the same time) with different notes, also called Aria.

Also Imogen Heap, she's awesome too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 11, 2009)

I am a classical baritone-bass and can also sing some old jazz


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

The female singer from Lacuna Coil.
Siouxsie, from Siouxsie and the Banshees.
Lisa Gerrard, from Dead Can Dance.
The singer from Depeche Mode.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> The female singer from Lacuna Coil.
> Siouxsie, from Siouxsie and the Banshees.
> Lisa Gerrard, from Dead Can Dance.
> The singer from Depeche Mode.


 hehe i love lacuna coil ^.^


----------



## Lukar (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn, I was hoping this was a thread for people who sing. 

Anyway, I have a few favorite vocalists. Hayley Williams, Amy Lee, Billy Joe Armstrong, the lead singer and the rapper for Linkin Park (Mike Shinoda and... some other dude), and several others.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Damn, I was hoping this was a thread for people who sing.
> 
> Anyway, I have a few favorite vocalists. Hayley Williams, Amy Lee, Billy Joe Armstrong, the lead singer and the rapper for Linkin Park (Mike Shinoda and... some other dude), and several others.


 Well i see no reason why you can discuss your own vocal talents, this is off topic discussoin and talk.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 11, 2009)

I Like all Emotional type of genre


----------



## Shino (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm pretty much all across the alt rock map, with a dash of pop and oldies to boot. 
Being forced to listen to country makes me want to beat people with a guitar, and rap just... no. Just don't go there. It's too gory.

I'd like to think that I'm actually a pretty good singer (course, I'm too shy to actually try it in front of anybody), and my voice is pretty close to Jared Weeks of Saving Abel, (well, IMHO...) and I have a pretty good vocal range.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 11, 2009)

tarja turunen, Emilie Autumn, and really anyone that can actually sing and isn't an opera fag.
Also Rihanna. :3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

My fav singers are (in no particular order except for the first two):

Josh Homme - Lead Vocalist for Queens of the Stone Age
Stu Block/Tim Roth - Vocalists for Into Eternity
Brent Hinds - Vocalist for Mastodon
Rob Halford - Lead Vocalist for Judas Priest
John Garcia - Lead Vocalist for Kyuss
Angela Gossow - Lead Vocalist for Arch Enemy
Roy Khan - Lead Vocalist for Kamelot

Amongst many others, but these are my favorites.



Lukar said:


> Damn, I was hoping this was a thread for people who sing.
> 
> Anyway, I have a few favorite vocalists. Hayley Williams, Amy Lee, Billy Joe Armstrong, the lead singer and the rapper for Linkin Park (Mike Shinoda and... *some other dude*), and several others.


 
His name's Chester Bennington, fyi. ^^


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> The singer from Depeche Mode.


 
Dave Gahan?

Bjork, Morrissey, and Ronan Harris.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Andrew W.K.
Steven Tyler from Aerosmith
Tarja Turunen from Nightwish
Brian Johnson from AC/DC
Jon Bongiovi from Bon Jovi


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah for slipnot, archenemy, qotsa

also, mick jagger, nat king cole, ben . e . king, and the guy from korplani [sp?].


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Duh, Billy Idol, too.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Duh, Billy Idol, too.


 
plastic punk


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 11, 2009)

Phil Anselmo, favorite metal vocalist of all time.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> plastic punk


Sexy plastic punk~


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Phil Anselmo, favorite metal vocalist of all time.


 
R.I.P Pantera and Dimebag.   Phil is a great vocalist, too.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 11, 2009)

Bjorn Strid from Soilwork
Bruce Dickinson from Iron Maiden (This thread fails for not mentioning him earlier)
Devin Townsend from Strapping Young Lad/Vai
Layne Staley from Alice in Chains

Can't think of any more right now.


----------



## Takun (Aug 11, 2009)

Ray LaMontagne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIUSikXex5w

Voice of pure bliss.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Alexi Laiho of CoB is my favourite


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 11, 2009)

Tomas Lindberg, Wojciech Wasowicz, David Vincent, Olaa, and Michael Chirva.


----------



## KRUPAK (Aug 11, 2009)

Chiara Maestroni


----------



## Elangeline (Aug 11, 2009)

Adam Gontier (Three Days Grace), Roy Khan (Kamelot), Chris Robertson (black stone cherry), Chad Kroeger (Nickleback), Josey Scott (Saliva), Simone Simons (Epica), Christopher Bowes (Alestorm)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 11, 2009)

Elangeline said:


> Adam Gontier (Three Days Grace), Roy Khan (Kamelot), Chris Robertson (black stone cherry), *Chad Kroeger* (Nickleback), Josey Scott (Saliva), Simone Simons (Epica), Christopher Bowes (Alestorm)



Chad Kroeger is overrated. So is Nickleback.

Oh oh, Robert Plant! God I love Zeppelin.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Elangeline said:


> Adam Gontier (Three Days Grace), Roy Khan (Kamelot), Chris Robertson (black stone cherry), Chad Kroeger (Nickleback), Josey Scott (Saliva), Simone Simons (Epica), Christopher Bowes (Alestorm)


 
Oh god, don't get me started on Nickelback.  I can't stand that guy's voice.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh oh, Robert Plant! God I love Zeppelin.



GOD YES.

"Lighten up baby, I'm in loooove with you!"


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Oh god, don't get me started on Nickelback. I can't stand that guy's voice.


 Fucking oath they are.

Ok let me see right of the top of my head now i am awake ^^

corey taylor
amy lee
alexi lahio
fuck brian jhoneson bonn scott is the real voice of ac/dc
angela gossow(god she is hot^^)
Roy KhanBjorn Strid 
Those are a few, and this guy i know Danial from a local band, he is bloody epic ^^


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 11, 2009)

metalhead_wolfie said:


> Fucking oath they are.
> 
> Ok let me see right of the top of my head now i am awake ^^
> 
> ...



Corey Taylor gets alot of shit but he really is an amazing vocalist.  He can kinda fuck up live though.  Its just cause he runs out of breath.


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

Isaac Brock from Modest Mouse and Ugly Cassanova. Something about the way he sings is...unexplainable, really.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Corey Taylor gets alot of shit but he really is an amazing vocalist. He can kinda fuck up live though. Its just cause he runs out of breath.


 Well he is what 33-34 and been smoking20 years, have you heard him with his enw mask. it does not ristrice his jaw like the last, i saw them live. he sounded better then the cd's <3 slipknot & corey taylor


----------



## Skuzzy (Aug 12, 2009)

Warrel Dane from Sanctuary/Nevermore and Devin Townsend destroy all. I also like Rahi from Insect Warfare, but I wouldn't consider him a singer, just a vocalist.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 16, 2009)

recently I've had a thing for Emily Autumn


----------

